# audi sportquattro bodykit wanted



## giorgos3155 (Nov 9, 2011)

hello from greece.i am searching parts or a complete bodykit for audi sportquattro lwb.(long wheel base).i need front fenders,hood,grill,front and rear bumper and rear quarter panels...anyone know anything?? thank you  i have already saw at coolwheels.com but is too expensive and also heard bad comments about quality of items*


----------

